# How do you insure your quad ??



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)

Was wondering how some of you insure your quad--do you have it under your home owners or a seperate policy like Progressive?

Do we have to have liability on them.

Thanks for any suggestions.

len


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

I use progressive, they were the cheapest. Use them for collision and liability. You are not required to have any insurance that I am aware of unless you have a loan and then the lender probably requires it. As far as liability, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Smith and Wesson insures mine against theft.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I insure for collision ,liability and theft.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bucklessyooper said:


> I use progressive, they were the cheapest. Use them for collision and liability. .


I have progressive as well with collision and liability, theft etc. Quads are very easy to steal, insurance is a must if you want to protect your investment. I am happy with progressive, but I have not filed a claim yet. I had cycle inusrance with them as well, and my truck is now with progressive also. It's not that expensive, and they'll even do monthly installments if that is something you prefer.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Insure the unit - If you do not want comp or collision that's fine but at least by liability coverage. Your homeowners policy will not protect you for liability unless the loss occurs on premises. One hour with an attorney will cost you more than a couple years of insurance.

Dan


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Progressive is a good company for afforable insurance but what many don't know is in your policy, you have agreed to used parts for repairs. Also if you have full coverage on your quads and should it be completely destroyed, you also have agreed to a replacement equal to not more that your unit may be worth and should one not be found the same would be with a cash settlement. (see fine print) So, yes it is a good investiment for the liability and medical.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't think that is entirely accurate. I just talked to a guy in the local cycle shop...he had hit a deer with his cycle. He got quotes on new cycle parts, strait from the manufacturer through the dealership and progressive cut him a check within two days for those new parts. He was very happy with how it was handled. 

I know for a fact my truck policy does not state anything about the fact that used parts must be used, but maybe it is atv specific??? I 'll look when I get a chance.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

When you have a chance speak with several body shops. I found this info though the agent and policty when insuring our polaris ranger. It really dosen't matter but I thought it would be nice to know.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

The parts you get are going to get depend on the age of the unit. Most carriers will use used parts if available on a unit that is older. You may get lucky on a ATV and get new parts as there are not many scrap yards for ATVs - but all will be ACV. I can almost guarantee any auto claim if your auto is over 1 year old will be actual cash value. Your policy says to repair and put you back the way you were at time of loss. If your auto is 2 - 3 years old and they can find used parts - they are going to do it. An auto policy is not replacement as is a homeowners. In Michigan I only know of one carrier using OEM parts on autos over 2 years old as a standard of doing business.

If insuring your ATV or toys you may be able to add to homeowners but coverage most likely will not be as broad and any losses will count against your homeowners policy. In Michigan 3 losses in 3 years and your carrier may drop you or surcharge the policy. Just an FYI

Dan


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I insure for collision, theft, and liability with Progressive. You must have liability coverage if using in Canada.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

ATVLINE (www.atv-line.com) gave me a better quote then my homeoweners - Comp, Collision, Theft and Liability. As stated if you ride in Canada yoiu must have liability.

Insure it!

I refuse to use Progressive because of their aggressive political stance.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

My quad's insurance policy is a rider on my home owners policy....


----------

